
Show HN: 2,500 Startups Hiring Remotely in 2020 - rodolphedutel
https://remotive.io/remote-companies
======
boothead
It's really great to see this list growing (when I first heard of this last
year it was only about 800 I think).

I'd love to hear from anyone at a remote company about the things you need to
do differently to succeed. I have a hypothesis from my time in the military
that you have to be much more disciplined around communication and mission
when you're not all in the same place.

------
tkloc
Great list. Is all the content curated? I wonder how you choose tags for
conference like "Visual Studio Live! Las Vegas 2020" (AI/ML, data science,
Cloud, containers, microservices, CI/CD, DevOps, Web, .NET)

~~~
rodolphedutel
Hey! We tapped into our network, regularly check half a dozen (incomplete)
sources and monitor it all on a monthly basis.

We look for companies who hired during H2 2019 (signaling they may hire again)
and/or hiring in Q1 2020.

We have an awesome team member who spends up to 25% of their time on this :)

